# pocketgun roundup



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

This week I pulled together info on all the .380 semiauto pocketguns. I set a size limit of 5.6" long and 4" tall. (It was gonna be 5.5" long, but that excluded the new Kimbers).

So I knew there were a lot out there, but I was still surprised to come up with 20 guns by 18 mfgs. Here's the list, sorted alphabetically:


Beretta Pico
Cobra Firearms CA380
Colt .380 Mustang
Diamondback Firearms DB380
IO Hellcat II
Jimenez Arms JA-380
Kahr Arms CW380
Kahr Arms P380
Kel-Tec P-3AT
Kimber Micro Carry
Kimber Micro CDP
Magnum Research Micro Desert Eagle
MasterPiece Arms MPA380
North American Arms Guardian 380
Rohrbaugh 380
Ruger LCP
S&W Bodyguard 380
Seecamp LWS .380
SIG Sauer P238
Taurus 738 TCP

Did I miss any?

Here's the link to the article I posted on them: Handgun Roundup: the 380 Pocketguns

And the link to the spreadsheet, which contains specs and ratings. It's sorted by Users Ratings: 380 Pocketgun Spreadsheet

I bought the Diamondback DB380 this spring. I like it OK; give it 7 out of 10. I also like the feel and triggers of the pricier S&W Bodyguard 380 and Kahrs. Haven't shot them though. I have shot the Ruger LCP--didn't like it too much. Quite squirmy in my hands.

Anybody have experience with the Rohrbaugh? Very pricey, but?

Also, I just discovered yesterday Masterpiece Arms is no longer producing its MPA380 Protector pocketguns. Stopped 6 months ago they say. I asked why but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
The Ruger LCP is "squirmy" in your hands, but the Diamondback DB380 isn't?
Please tell us more about that. What makes the difference?
How many shots have you fired out of each of them?
How accurate were your hits? At what distance?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Kel-Tec P3AT and a Ruger LCP. I favor the Ruger because of the magazine catch. I once had my Kel-Tec release its mag in my cargo shorts pocket.

These little guns are examples of what better than a hammer means. Not to disparage anyone who wants one or carries one, because I do when the situation calls for it, but do keep in mind that they are not intended as primary carry guns. Yes, you can do damage with them and I sure as hell would not want to be on the receiving end of several launched .380ACP rounds. But do keep in mind that they have and serve a special purpose.

I have taken some heat when I have written things like the above but I stand by my position. I do carry my Ruger LCP when I deem it to be in my better interests at some specific time or place and treat it for what it is. I can say that it is a lot better than a hammer and hopefully will serve me well should I ever have to call upon it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I owned a Ruger LCP - it hurt too much to practice with so I sold it
recently bought the Ruger LC380 - I loved it at the range - nice sights and results

If I ever get another small 380 it would be the Sig 238 HDW model


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> The Ruger LCP is "squirmy" in your hands, but the Diamondback DB380 isn't?
> Please tell us more about that. What makes the difference?
> How many shots have you fired out of each of them?
> How accurate were your hits? At what distance?


I've fired roughly 125 rounds through the DB380. Probably only around 12 with an LCP.

Yes, the DB380 is lively in my hand, too, but I felt significantly more comfortable firing it from the get-go than I did with the LCP. The LCP seemed to work its way up in my grip. Of course, if I spent more time/rounds with one I'm sure I'd get better with it. But in first impression vs. first impression, in my hand the LCP was less controllable/harder to hold onto.

Not sure why, exactly. Looks like the DB380 is slightly taller, and has more aggressive grooves on the front of the grip. The grip shape probably isn't identical, either. Maybe one or more of these factors makes the difference for me.

I've fired both at roughly 15 feet. Didn't measure groups with either. I've slow-fired the DB380 offhand a couple times and gotten nice groups at point-of-aim. I'll guesstimate 3", maybe a little less. With the LCP, I remember being satisfied with the accuracy. Or at least, I don't remember anything negative.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Not on list. Beretta Nano is quite nice.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Why limit yourself to 380? I love my Kahr PM9. Recoil is easier to handle than an LCP and I can ring an 8 inch plate at 10 yds 80% as fast as I can with a G34 or CZ75.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My only .380 is the Ruger LCP. It functions properly and I can hit center mass with it consistently at 10 yards and under, when not under stress. That's about all I feel like I should expect from a pocket .380, in my hands, and the reason that I almost never carry it. But there are times when it's the best I can do, and it is probably better than a hammer or a sharp stick.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You forgot the AMT Back-Up in .380.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The Sig P238 is an excellent weapon, I have the HDW all stainless, the only draw back is carrying it cocked and locked in a pocket holster or inside the waistband which I wouldn't recommend as the thumb safety could get dis-engaged. If you are gonna carry on the hip or in a shoulder holster you're better off with a bigger gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Also forgotten: The AMT .45 Backup.

Its trigger needs work, but it's tiny and totally reliable.

I carried one for years. If you'd like to buy mine, ask my widow.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Also forgotten: The AMT .45 Backup.
> 
> Its trigger needs work, but it's tiny and totally reliable.
> 
> I carried one for years. If you'd like to buy mine, ask my widow.


It was my impression that the list was for .380 caliber handguns. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> It was my impression that the list was for .380 caliber handguns. :watching:


You're right. I looked at the OP. But, well, what the heck...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You're right. I looked at the OP. But, well, what the heck...


My sediments exactly. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigruckus (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the listing and spreadsheet


----------



## Heidi (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone have any idea when the Pico will be released. I would love to actually see it!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

hideit said:


> I owned a Ruger LCP - it hurt too much to practice with so I sold it
> recently bought the Ruger LC380 - I loved it at the range - nice sights and results
> 
> If I ever get another small 380 it would be the Sig 238 HDW model


Why would you get the LC390 instead of the LC9? same size better bullet????


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jed Henson said:


> I've fired roughly 125 rounds through the DB380. Probably only around 12 with an LCP.
> 
> Yes, the DB380 is lively in my hand, too, but I felt significantly more comfortable firing it from the get-go than I did with the LCP. The LCP seemed to work its way up in my grip. Of course, if I spent more time/rounds with one I'm sure I'd get better with it. But in first impression vs. first impression, in my hand the LCP was less controllable/harder to hold onto.
> 
> ...


I also have both guns. Probably put 200 rounds through the DB, only 50 through the LCP. I think the grip on the LCP is much shorter in your hand, at least it feels that way to me and it is noticeably more difficult to control. IT does tend to give you the impression that it is working up and out of your grip after firing successive rounds. The DB grip is much more secure and aiming is much more controllable, imo. I think it's also due to having the squared off trigger guard which lets you get a better grip with both hands. After shooting 50 rounds through the LCP, my hand was uncomfortable. I wouldn't want to use it as a regular range gun, but I'm sure it's fine for carry. 
Nobody mentioned the Bersa Thunder 380CC. I carry that gun on a regular basis and it's also very comfortable for range use.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> The Sig P238 is an excellent weapon, I have the HDW all stainless, the only draw back is carrying it cocked and locked in a pocket holster or inside the waistband which I wouldn't recommend as the thumb safety could get dis-engaged. If you are gonna carry on the hip or in a shoulder holster you're better off with a bigger gun.


 I'm curious why they designed that and the 938 in SA only? To me, that makes it less of a candidate for CC. I don't want to carry one cocked and locked, I'd rather carry one decocked with one in the chamber and a DA/SA trigger that's long enough so you don't risk accidental discharge. Somebody must have had a different idea but I'm curious to know what it was.

I see the Cobra and the Jiminez also listed. What's the scoop on those guns? Any good, or junk? I see a lot of them for sale at low prices so, to me, that says "junk".


----------

